# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  DataMapper در زند فرامورك

## UnnamE

درود رفقا
هرچند ميدونم در اين بحران سواد زند بين  برنامه نويس هاي اين ديار در آخر فقط يه نفر جواب ميده
ولي خب ميپرسم

سوال اينه كه مفهوم اين DataMapper چي هست
يعني چرا بايد استفاده كنيم؟
وقتي Zend_Db_Table تا ته كارها رو انجام ميده، چرا بايد يه كلاس جداگانه واسه كار به ديتا بنويسيم ؟
خود مثالي questbook توي داكيومنت زند هم كه ديدم هم اين كار رو انجام داده بود
هرچند من بلدم اين كلاس ها رو بنويسم و نوشتم ولي نميدونم واقعا اين وسط چه اجباري هست كه اين كار رو بكنيم در صورتي كه خود Zend_Db_Table تا تهش رو ميتونه بر عهده بگيره
البته من شايد درست متوجه استفاده از اين روش نشدم
ممنون ميشم يه توضيحي رفقا بدن!
مغسي

----------


## HRezaei

> هرچند ميدونم در اين بحران سواد زند بين برنامه نويس هاي اين ديار در آخر فقط يه نفر جواب ميده
> ولي خب ميپرسم


مقدمه ی جنجالی واسه تاپیکت نزار، با این مقدمه همه معطل میکنن تا "در آخر" جواب بدن!
اینو خوندی؟
http://martinfowler.com/eaaCatalog/dataMapper.html

----------


## UnnamE

خب بلاخره همون يه نفر هم جواب داد :لبخند گشاده!: 
باريكلا مارتين!
الان كاملا متوجه شدم!
مرسي زياد.

----------

